# 7 Rules for Life. Do you think they are a good guide to live by for a happy life?



## Chrisinmd (Jan 7, 2021)

7 Rules for Life. Do you think they are a good guide to live by for a happy life?  What rules or guides do you use if yours are different?

They seem to all make sense in theory but hard to implement in practice.  Its easy to say make peace with the past or dont care what others think of you but much more difficult to actually do in real life!


----------



## jobo (Jan 7, 2021)

1) get even, then the past doesnt matter so much

2) if people dont like you, make sure they have a good reason

3) unfortunely,  not true, see points above

4) being very happy with less than others is a very good way of annoying them, see point 2

5)how much time exactly

6)its never all right not to know the answer,  if your in urgent need of an answer, but then, Google 

7) agree, smilling really annoys misrable people, smile as much as possible, see point 4


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 7, 2021)

8) Think about what you have. Don't think about what you don't have.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 7, 2021)

Chrisinmd said:


> 7 Rules for Life. Do you think they are a good guide to live by for a happy life?  What rules or guides do you use if yours are different?
> 
> They seem to all make sense in theory but hard to implement in practice.  Its easy to say make peace with the past or dont care what others think of you but much more difficult to actually do in real life!View attachment 23520


That is really, really good.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 7, 2021)

Good rules, but as with anything like this, they can backfire depending on who you tell them to.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Jan 9, 2021)

jobo said:


> 1) get even, then the past doesnt matter so much



Very true.  Evening the score on someone who done you wrong can feel very good.  Unfortunately their is not always some one around you can get even with.  Or you might not know who to get even with!


----------



## jobo (Jan 9, 2021)

Chrisinmd said:


> Very true.  Evening the score on someone who done you wrong can feel very good.  Unfortunately their is not always some one around you can get even with.  Or you might not know who to get even with!


some times life does it for you, il bet a pound that some kid who breaks into your car, will have his done 20 years later. or some girl who cheats on you, will her self be cheated on.

i remmber my ex wife telling me that her new bo was cheating on her, i tried i really tried, but i coukdnt stop myself from laughing my headoff, i cant belive was was expecting support and sympathy, but apparently  she was


----------



## Chrisinmd (Jan 9, 2021)

jobo said:


> some times life does it for you, il bet a pound that some kid who breaks into your car, will have his done 20 years later. or some girl who cheats on you, will her self be cheated on.



I dont really believe that.  Im not religious so I know they wont pay for it in the next life.

Sure someone does something bad to you and then something bad happens to them a person would like to believe that is some sort of cosmic justice at work.  But there is no great intelligence in the universe who goes about evening the score in my humble opinion.

I just hope people who have done me wrong have the great misfortune of someone even doing worse to them!


----------



## jobo (Jan 9, 2021)

Chrisinmd said:


> I dont really believe that.  Im not religious so I know they wont pay for it in the next life.
> 
> Sure someone does something bad to you and then something bad happens to them a person would like to believe that is some sort of cosmic justice at work.  But there is no great intelligence in the universe who goes about evening the score in my humble opinion.
> 
> I just hope people who have done me wrong have the great misfortune of someone even doing worse to them!


no, not a great inteligence, it just seems to even its self out over time, some times by their fault, they push there luck to far or they just run into someone else with bad intent.

or failing any of that,  just live longer so you can dance on their grave


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 9, 2021)

Chrisinmd said:


> I dont really believe that.  Im not religious so I know they wont pay for it in the next life.
> 
> Sure someone does something bad to you and then something bad happens to them a person would like to believe that is some sort of cosmic justice at work.  But there is no great intelligence in the universe who goes about evening the score in my humble opinion.
> 
> I just hope people who have done me wrong have the great misfortune of someone even doing worse to them!


The trickiest thing for people to wrap their head around is a higher power that allows free will. It is a tough one to noddle out.


----------



## jobo (Jan 9, 2021)

dvcochran said:


> The trickiest thing for people to wrap their head around is a higher power that allows free will. It is a tough one to noddle out.


an even tougher one is no higher power and no free will at all


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Jan 9, 2021)

3 levels of happiness:

1st level: Inhale happiness and exhale sadness - make yourself happy. You don't care about others.

2nd level: Inhale happiness and exhale happiness - make yourself happy. Also make others happy.

3rd level: inhale sadness and exhale happiness - Make others happy even if it may make yourself sad.


----------



## Chrisinmd (Jan 10, 2021)

jobo said:


> an even tougher one is no higher power and no free will at all



So if their is no higher power how can their be no free will?  There would be no higher power to set up a plan for the way things are determined.  

I guess a great deal is determined by our genetics and how we were raised which we have no control over.  

I always liked the saying you dont always control your circumstances but you have choices within your circumstances.

I kind of look at life like a game of blackjack.  Some people are dealt bad hands in life.  Some people are lucky and dealt a blackjack or a 20.  Lot easier to win in that situations.  Other people are dealt the worst hand in life.  A 16.  You can still win with a 16 but your life just got a whole lot tougher!


----------



## jobo (Jan 10, 2021)

Chrisinmd said:


> So if their is no higher power how can their be no free will?  There would be no higher power to set up a plan for the way things are determined.
> 
> I guess a great deal is determined by our genetics and how we were raised which we have no control over.
> 
> ...


very simplisticaly for a some what complected scientific theory, coz you life has already happened, past present and future all exist at the same time, you just exsperiance it one second at a time.

ir slightly more complex,  if you knew the starting point of all the elimentary particals in the universe,( and a rather big computer) then you could predict with great certainty were they would be right now and what they will do next, that means you.

or the more complex, many world theory, that at every discision you make the universe,  splits in to all the realities of all the other options you could have chosen, thrmere was no free will as all options were taken, you just happen to be living in the one were you had ice cream for dessert
that has a suprising amount of support in science
to that end  both consciousness and free will are an illusion


----------

